# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Εικόνας & Ήχου >  >  -Πωλείται  ή ανταλλάσεται  σετ ηχείων home cinema philips.

## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

-Πωλείται στη τιμή  των 30 ευρώ ή  γινεται  ανταλλαγή  με  διάφορα (πολύμετρο  ή  κεραία βάσεως v-u κ.λ.π.)  σετ  ηχείων  home  cinema της  philips  αποτελούμενο  απο  πέντε  ηχεία  και  ενεργό sub woofer σειράς  woox  100 watt.
-Απο  το  ένα  πίσω  ηχείο  λείπει  η  μισή  πίσω  βάση  γι'  αυτό  και  η  τόσο  χαμηλή τιμή.
-Όποιος  ενδιαφέρεται ας  στείλει  π.μ.

----------

